# Basic in Esquimalt?



## Bringer (7 Jul 2003)

Just got my joining package. I‘m going to be doing Basic in Esquimalt, right by Victoria. I thought all Basic for reg force was run in Saint Jean. Did they change this recently to handle a larger number of recruits or was I just misinformed?


----------



## Zoomie (7 Jul 2003)

Are you joining the RegF as a Navy NCM?  On occasions BT/BOTC is taught at other bases for specific services. (ie. Borden for the AirForce)


----------



## Bringer (7 Jul 2003)

Nope, reg force Infantry. Joining the PPCLI. The recruiting sergeant said that another guy from here (Thunder Bay, ON, falling under CFRC Winnipeg) is going on the same course as I am, but heading for the RCR.

That‘s why I‘m confused - I thought Esquimalt was primarily a Navy base.


----------



## klumanth (7 Jul 2003)

St. Jean is the primary training centre for reg force BT but they do run some courses in Esquimalt, Gagetown, and Halifax as overflow courses.


----------



## MP 811 (9 Jul 2003)

Esquimalt has been used as a basic training school for a couple years now.  No worries, do as your told and you‘ll have a good time.  Esquimalt is a good base.............and stay outta trouble or you;ll probably meet me!............LOL


----------



## Galadriel (10 Jul 2003)

I‘m also doing my Basic in Esquimalt.  My course starts on August 25, whens yours??


----------



## Dacier (12 Jul 2003)

I did my basic in St-Jean.
Now that I‘m in Wainwright, I have a few guys in my platoon that went to Esquimalt, and I think I would of rather went there.  

On your weekends off in St-Jean you realy don‘t have anything to do.  The town is boring, of course you can go to Montreal, but there are a number of hassels invovled, plus you don‘t get paid much so the money is gone way to quickly.

In Esquimalt your right beside Victoria, plus you don‘t have to stumble around not knowing the langauge as you have to do in St-Jean.


----------



## Bringer (17 Jul 2003)

I start Basic on September 8.


----------



## brneil (17 Jul 2003)

Congrats Bringer,

Esquimalt is a good location just outside of Victoria lots to do if you get time off during BT.

I‘m headed to St. Jean around the same time that you leave for Esquimalt.  I hear the accomodations are better at Esquimalt.

Best of luck

p.s. any questions on the area let me know


----------



## Sundborg (18 Jul 2003)

Esquimalt is a good base, I‘ve stayed there a few times with cadet activities.  It has a nice mess and baracks.  The only bad thing about the base is it is kinda "hilly,"  but that can be overcome.


----------



## clinton_84 (6 Aug 2003)

I just got called today by the recruiting centre here in London and was offered 031 Infantry
It kinda took me by surprise because its only been a month since I first applied and after reading alot or recruiting horror stories about it taking anywhere from 2 to 6 months I thought it was pretty fast, but nevertheless I wasnt goin to argue with it. Anyway Ill be doing basic training from Sept 22 to Dec 1 at esquimalt instead of St Jean, can anyone tell me if this is a good thing /bad thing? what is Esquimalt like?


----------



## GrahamD (6 Aug 2003)

I used to work in the shipyards of Esquimalt.  I worked on several Navy vessels as a civilian contractor.  I couldn‘t tell you anything of interest about the actual military part of Esquimalt, because I wasn‘t in the military.  I can tell you however, that Esquimalt is essentially just a suburb of Victoria, and I LOVE VICTORIA.

  It‘s basically my hometown, I moved a lot around B.C. but I‘ve spent a lot of years in Vic.  It‘s a beautiful city, very laid back, the whole of Vancouver Island is an amazing place to be.  Lots of forest, lots of beaches, lots of mountains, you will be there during the surfing season (Jordan River) is where you surf. 
OMG I didn‘t know they had basic training in Esquimalt, I hope like crazy that I get into that course too.  You are going for regular force? or reserve?  
I rebooked my PT test for Aug.20 and I still need my interview, I wonder if I will get it in time to be considered for that course.

Be warned though, the actual township (or whatever) of Esquimalt is kind of a dump.  It‘s like sort of the bad area of Victoria, that and West Vic, which is Esquimalts neighbour. Downtown Victoria is about a 10-15 minute drive from anywhere in the surrounding areas though, so don‘t worry.  You should have no problem finding cool stuff to do if you get any time off to explore around.  Fort Rod Hill is a pretty cool place to visit (just outside Esquimalt)  its an old WW2 installation with concrete bunkers overlooking the beach, and just lots of cool military history stuff.  Huge amounts of trail riding if you are into Mountain biking.  The Ultimate High Skydiving Center in Brentwood (outside Vic) is an exceptional place to learn, or continue to skydive, the view from 10,000 is amazing, lots of islands and mountains around, and its the only place I‘ve ever jumped where you don‘t land where you take off.  You land about a 10 minute van or minibus ride away.  It‘s an excellent drive when you have 8+ skydivers fresh off the adrenalin, crammed back into a tiny space, grinning at each other, and sharing jump details.

I could go on forever, but I won‘t, just trust me, I would way prefer Esquimalt to anywhere in Quebec.  Especially in November. You‘ll be happy when December comes along and the temperature still hasn‘t dipped below 10c.


----------



## R_J (7 Aug 2003)

Spent just over 3 years with 3 PPCLI in Work Point. **** , you may even end up living in my old room in Building 1091! If you want to see the old gun emplacements GrahamD mentioned, the best place to see them (unrestored, etc) is just outside MacCauley gym outside workpoint (outside the fence behind the gym, walk towards the water- they‘re well grown over). You will get to know my old "stomping ground", the Carlton right at the top of the hill(unfortunately the school you‘re going to has changed the atmosphere there a lot- go to the back bar, that‘s my PPCLI sticker). You‘re going to the best place that‘s for sure. I‘d kill to get back to Vic.


----------



## shaunlin41 (7 Aug 2003)

I did my basic in Borden ontario with reg and res army, navy, and airforce and I had a blast but unfortunatly come time to go to battle school I was totally unprepaired. For military purposes I would rather have gone to St. Jean.


----------



## R_J (9 Aug 2003)

I think as far as basic goes, a lot of it has to do with the trades that instruct the training. I may be wrong with this, but I‘ve been told that most of the instructors in Esquimalt are Navy, with some reserves on full time contracts for some of the cadres. I know there are very few (if any) Patricia positions out there by my being effectively told to go "pound salt" when I asked about a posting there to teach.


----------



## uatemycookie (11 Aug 2003)

I just got my job offer and im going to esquimalt from sept22 to dec1 also..


----------



## clinton_84 (11 Aug 2003)

yeah? what trade are you goin into?


----------



## uatemycookie (12 Aug 2003)

031... from what I hear I think im going to like doing my basic there....  I was offered PPCLI... how about you?


----------



## clinton_84 (12 Aug 2003)

same thing, offered PPCLI leave on sept. 20 for esquimalt, where you from?


----------



## dalredane (13 Aug 2003)

I have lived in Victoria for 25 years, and let me assure you it has changed in recent years. However some things remain the same:

- as other writer suggested....Esquimalt WAS a dump in past years....with the recent takeover by Victoria Police and changing demographics...things are changing.  The area right around the Naden dockyard is certainly full of a lot of poorer apartment blocks etc... but the rest of Esquimalt is typical suburban setting.
- it snows maybe one day a year if that here.
- way less rain than Vancouver cuz of the geography. Albeit you are on an island that faces the Pacific Ocean..so you will get more rain than say Sask.
- lots of ladies!  When I went to UVIC here most of my classes were like 3 to 1 girls to guys...mostly because of our climate and that it is viewed as a "safe" city compared to Surrey, BC etc...
- long standing navy ties to the city.  People here are fairly patriotic compared to other areas of the country I have been in.  They took away our PPCLI...but that was more political than local forces at work.
- Ski hills for great snowboarding or alpine hiking is only 2 1/2 hours north of Victoria in the Comox Valley.
- Golf year-round

Downside:  mostly that accomodations can be expensive here as it is a university town and given all the reasons listed above, a lot of people are moving here.
- most of the jobs here are government or tourism...although high-tech is starting to grow.

I did a lot of work on base, and it is a prime piece of proprety, very picturesque.  If you need tips on any local stuff, send me a PM.


----------



## uatemycookie (13 Aug 2003)

[No message]


----------



## uatemycookie (13 Aug 2003)

Im from edmonton. I fly out on the 20th as well..


----------



## R_J (15 Aug 2003)

dalredane, you forgot the biggest annoyance in the Vic area- the VERY vocal minority peace-nik adopt-a-cause protesters at every corner.
That was the one thing I hated.


----------



## nULL (15 Aug 2003)

Minority? lol


----------



## R_J (15 Aug 2003)

null, I was convinced they were the majority until we did our parade for returning from roto 1 Croatia. We marched from Work Point to the Legislature. The streets had so many supporters along the entire route that I became sure that the military had a strong support base there. It‘s just that those same people don‘t have to live in a tree or wave stupid signs every couple days.


----------



## dalredane (22 Aug 2003)

You are correct about the peaceniks....where there are tall trees there will be tree huggers.  Of course BC is the California of Canada, so we do get our fair share of riff-raff as you can quite comfortably live outdoors on the street year-round.
However I do feel we also have a high concentration of veterans as well which boosts our local profile and stature.  Because of the climate, many of our old vets move here to retire.
Other posts are right...most of the peaceniks you see here are the same old ones at every protest, and also because we have a large university population which results in a large number of people marching to ideals and ideas as opposed to reality.


----------



## GrahamD (22 Aug 2003)

They have plenty of valid protests in Victoria.  Not the least of which is the protest against tuition hikes that takes place every year.


----------



## Infanteer (22 Aug 2003)

> They have plenty of valid protests in Victoria. Not the least of which is the protest against tuition hikes that takes place every year.


Because we shouldn‘t have to pay for anything in life, right.  Let someone else pick up the tab.


----------



## McInnes (22 Aug 2003)

Well ya, nothing in life comes free. But cummon, most university kids are scraping to make a living as it is, living off KD and peanut butter sandwiches. Albeit, there are kids who dont work a job while going to university and do let others pick up the tab, but a lot of them need every last penny they can get.


----------



## nULL (23 Aug 2003)

Times may have changed since you last attended classes Infanteer...it‘s very difficult to get a job, a REAL job without a post-secondary education. Nobody benefits when an entire generation of students start "real" life with crippling student loans that they can‘t immediately pay back.

McInnes, could I mail you with some questions about the Canadian Scottish?


----------



## McInnes (23 Aug 2003)

Null, I‘ll PM you.


----------



## GrahamD (23 Aug 2003)

> Because we shouldn‘t have to pay for anything in life, right. Let someone else pick up the tab.


The average debt owed by a post secondary graduate is $25,000.  I know this figure because it was a secial interest story on the news 2 or 3 nights ago.  This is after bursaries, scholarships, summer jobs, parental contributions, and loan and interest forgiveness.

Besides, what does protesting against tuition hikes have to do with someone else picking up the tab?

No one is asking for you or anyone else to pick up any tab.  The schools charge more money every single year, not becasue they need too, but simply because they can.  It‘s the hard working students who suffer for it in the end.  The students who work two jobs, and still have to take out huge student loans, just to survive while they go to school.  Many of whom are now being forced out of an education because the cost is getting so catastrophicaly high.

 So the induviduals who have earned the marks to get in, and have worked their butts off to save money are being edged out by lesser students, who just happen to have rich parents.

  I don‘t know know about you, but 20 years from now I‘d prefer to think I will be treated by a doctor who fought and earned their way through Med-School, than some spoiled rich kid who got passed through due to a lack of qualified students, and a doctor shortage.

If you listen very closely, on the day when your child comes to you to try and borrow enough money to pay for their degree, currently an average of $25,000 after all the breaks, and without a tuition freeze could possibly be $50,000 in 10-20 years, you will hear me laughing at you.  Wherever you are, just give a little listen, and remember that you said this:


> Because we shouldn‘t have to pay for anything in life, right. Let someone else pick up the tab.


----------



## Infanteer (23 Aug 2003)

> Well ya, nothing in life comes free. But cummon, most university kids are scraping to make a living as it is, living off KD and peanut butter sandwiches. Albeit, there are kids who dont work a job while going to university and do let others pick up the tab, but a lot of them need every last penny they can get.


Don‘t give me a sissy sob story like that because its BS.  I‘ve seen people scraping to get by, and trust me, most Canadian students have it easy.



> Times may have changed since you last attended classes Infanteer...it‘s very difficult to get a job, a REAL job without a post-secondary education. Nobody benefits when an entire generation of students start "real" life with crippling student loans that they can‘t immediately pay back.


Well, since I last attended classes in April 02, please enlighten me to these dramatic changes that have occured in the last year to affect the life of the oppressed undergrad.  I‘ve worked for my schooling, and I am doing fine.



> The average debt owed by a post secondary graduate is $25,000. I know this figure because it was a secial interest story on the news 2 or 3 nights ago. This is after bursaries, scholarships, summer jobs, parental contributions, and loan and interest forgiveness.
> Besides, what does protesting against tuition hikes have to do with someone else picking up the tab?
> No one is asking for you or anyone else to pick up any tab. The schools charge more money every single year, not becasue they need too, but simply because they can. It‘s the hard working students who suffer for it in the end. The students who work two jobs, and still have to take out huge student loans, just to survive while they go to school. Many of whom are now being forced out of an education because the cost is getting so catastrophicaly high.


Boo-f**king-hoo.  Canada has the highest amount of government subsidization towards post-secondary education.  Everytime we b*tch about the military not getting enough cash, people say there is not enough for everyone to get their fill, so we have to tighten the belt.  Same with education.  We can‘t just expect the government (re: average Joe the Taxpayer) to provide us with a first class university because they don‘t have the resources.  You get what you pay for.  I have a friend who is quite capable of financing (on his own) a $12,000US a year engineering degree in the US, so Canadian students should consider themselves lucky.



> If you listen very closely, on the day when your child comes to you to try and borrow enough money to pay for their degree, currently an average of $25,000 after all the breaks, and without a tuition freeze could possibly be $50,000 in 10-20 years, you will hear me laughing at you. Wherever you are, just give a little listen, and remember that you said this


You know what Graham, I‘d probably tell him to do what I did.  Get a job, or maybe take a year off a spend it in some sh*thole country watching a*sholes prepare to murder their neighbours all over again.



> could I mail you with some questions about the Canadian Scottish?


nULL, you want some info, PM me.  I‘ve trained with the Scottish on occasion.  My Roomie overseas was a CSCOT, and some of my good buds are NCOs in the Regiment.


----------



## nULL (23 Aug 2003)

OK, perhaps what I meant to say, was since you last attended classes and had no money in your account, perhaps back when you were "young". Granted, I have no idea how much you are worth but I can almost guarantee you right now, I‘ve got less. (As long as I can afford my rice though, I‘ll live)


----------



## McInnes (24 Aug 2003)

> Don‘t give me a sissy sob story like that because its BS. I‘ve seen people scraping to get by, and trust me, most Canadian students have it easy.


Yes, that‘s absolutly true, Canadians do have it easy. I mean, an absolutly tremendous amount of people live with very little food, no stable/clean water source, no health care, and a home that does not exactly pass off for a house. Their cost of living is next to nothing as well I would suppose. 
This is North America, as a whole, we are all better off than lets say, people in Africa. I was just saying that, out of the majority of Canadians that have gone to or are going to university, that I have spoken with, live below the average "Canadian Standard of Living". Yes, struggling to get by in Canada doesnt exactly mean struggling to survive, more like struggling to pay the bills, and dont really have anything to spare for niceties.


----------



## Infanteer (25 Aug 2003)

> Yes, struggling to get by in Canada doesnt exactly mean struggling to survive, more like struggling to pay the bills, and dont really have anything to spare for niceties.


So whats your point.  Are you saying that the average taxpayer should have more of his tax dollars go towards subsidizing post-secondary education so that Canadian students can have a DVD player and more beer money?


----------



## McInnes (25 Aug 2003)

My point is that university education should not be so expensive that the average person cannot afford it. Most universtiy students are struggling to get by. And you came back at that with a "Don‘t give me a sissy sob story like that because its BS. I‘ve seen people scraping to get by, and trust me, most Canadian students have it easy." Well yes, most Canadian students do have it easy compared to most people in third world countries. However, they do not have it easy compared with the average Canadian.


----------



## GrahamD (25 Aug 2003)

> So whats your point. Are you saying that the average taxpayer should have more of his tax dollars go towards subsidizing post-secondary education so that Canadian students can have a DVD player and more beer money?


The point is that universities need to stop increasing tuition every single year.  It‘s begining to cost too much.  It‘s not neccessary, they aren‘t lacking for money.  They are simply charging extra money year after year because the government hasn‘t told them to stop yet.  Thats why they protest every year.  It‘s the universities that are causing you to lose your precious tax dollars (and mine, and everybody elses too).

 I already made the point,  but you said that its BS and that Canadian students have it easy, and that they are more heavily subsidised than anyone else.  None of which is relevant to the fact that universities are charging way too much money, and that they increase tuition costs every year, simply because they feel like it.

I suspect you hold a grudge toward students in general though, because you act as though none of them already do take a year or two off of school to save money.  It seems that you believe no one does join up with the military as an alternate means to paying for school.  And to generalise about students saying that they would spend the money on a DVD player and beer, is just simply unfair, and not at all insightful.

  Sure you see lots of kids in flashy clothes drinking in pubs in the university towns, throwing away money, going on ski trips, having dorm rooms packed with expensive toys.  Thats because we are already in the middle of an elitist take-over of post secondary education.  Those kids that you see living that life, are kids who are lucky enough to have rich parents, or who are spoiled enough they don‘t realise the sacrifices their parents made to get them there.

Those that pay their own way have neither the time nor the money to go out drinking, or skiing, or clothes shopping.  They are lucky if they have enough to go rent a movie and buy some microwave popcorn on a Saturday night.  Besdides, they wouldn‘t want to be hung over when they go into work on Sunday morning.  I know because I lived with university students for 6 years, student from both sides of the money line.

I think that maybe the point you are trying to make is that you resent the fact that you see many university students living a more extravagant lifestyle, than most of the rest of us can even afford with full time jobs.  I‘m making the point that the reason you see university students living like that, is becasue their parents are rich.  Those students who are paying for themselves are living like cave people studying, working, sleeping, and stressing out because they are still short on last months rent.


----------



## MP 811 (26 Aug 2003)

Astounding folks........how did this break down into protests and how poor students are.......education......yadda yadda?  The question was actually quite simple, what is Esquimalt like.  Being posted there I can tell you that I loved the place.  Being from Ontario, I thought that I would be taking a chance asking to be posted there, but i‘ve thoroughly enjoyed my time in Esquimalt.I had no friends and no family there when I first arrived, but I quickly became friends with alot of people, both civilian and military.  Now that i‘m no longer posted there I can truly say that I miss Esquimalt.

There‘s a plain and simple answer for you


----------



## uatemycookie (29 Aug 2003)

just checking how many people on here are going on the same BMQ as me?? its at esquimalt from sept 22 - dec 1..   :cam:


----------



## bbupd (30 Aug 2003)

Do recruits get a choice where they go? Is it geographic?

I am hoping to go west coast instead of east.... I am in Niagara Falls, On, currently.


----------



## Bringer (31 Aug 2003)

You won‘t get a choice as to where you do Basic, but you will have a choice on which regiment you end up in. That‘s assuming you‘re going Infantry; I don‘t know how other trades choose your final destination.

For what it‘s worth, I‘ll be in Esquimalt on Sept 6, with my course starting on the 8th.


----------



## clinton_84 (31 Aug 2003)

Ill be on the sept 22 - dec 1 basic at esquimalt, I leave london on the 20th


----------



## GrahamD (31 Aug 2003)

> You won‘t get a choice as to where you do Basic, but you will have a choice on which regiment you end up in. That‘s assuming you‘re going Infantry; I don‘t know how other trades choose your final destination.


Right now RCR (the Eastern Regiment)is closed for hiring infantry.  It‘s not just a rumor, I actualy saw it posted on the trade openings board at the recruiting center.  One of the guys I talked to in there seemed to think that it would remain closed for the forseeable future.


----------



## Kyle276 (31 Aug 2003)

Hey Bringer, I‘ll be in your course. I‘ll be there on the 7th, See ya then.

Kyle


----------



## uatemycookie (31 Aug 2003)

clinton... did you get ppcli? any word as to what battalion???


----------



## clinton_84 (31 Aug 2003)

PPCLI but I dont know what battalion they never said, I get sworn in on the 11th matybe they‘ll tell me then


----------



## uatemycookie (31 Aug 2003)

yeah I get sworen in on the 11th too.. it sounds like we have the same dates for everything...

how much do you know about where we are going??? it seems like we lucked out by going to esquimalt.. im looking foward to going there. have you got your info pack yet? in it it says that we cant drink anything untill after the 4 weeks or something like that.. i dont realy drink that much but does this mean that we get free time??? I did basic as a reservist 2 years ago and we didnt get time to do anything...


----------



## mic911 (4 Sep 2003)

I talked to guys that did basic in BC. They didn‘t wear their ruck sacks for the 13k march like we did in St-Jean.  No fair!  :evil:


----------



## R_J (13 Sep 2003)

Clinton, you‘ll find out which Bn when you get to Wainwright where your course is going to be sent. The last course I taught on there changed destinations again 2 weeks before graduation, so nothing is final until you‘re there.


----------

